# Will I qualify with the 1 month free Prime that comes w/ Fire?



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Amazon:
About the free month of Amazon Prime with Kindle Fire

Customers who have not used Prime instant videos over the past year will automatically be given a free month of Amazon Prime when they first activate their Kindle Fire. Eligible customers receiving free shipping benefits as an Amazon Mom, Amazon Student or as an invited guest of another Prime member will receive a month of Prime digital benefits, which includes Prime instant videos and Kindle Owners' Lending Library. If you're already a paid or free trial member of Prime when you register your device, you'll be able to seamlessly use your benefits without interruption or changes to your membership.


I did have free Prime for 12 months through Amazon Mom so I assume this means that at the most I'll get the Prime digital benefits.  I am confused about this part, "Customers who have not used Prime instant videos over the past year".  Does this mean receipt of instant videos for free w/ a Prime membership, or any instant video?  I've bought instant video rentals as well as used credits toward video rentals from Amazon.  This is entirely separate from the free Prime videos and won't exclude me from receiving the 1 month digital benefits, correct?

Just curious.  I *think* I am receiving a Fire as a gift and am looking forward to the free month of benefits.


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

tinytoy said:


> Amazon:
> About the free month of Amazon Prime with Kindle Fire
> 
> Customers who have not used Prime instant videos over the past year will automatically be given a free month of Amazon Prime when they first activate their Kindle Fire. Eligible customers receiving free shipping benefits as an Amazon Mom, Amazon Student or as an invited guest of another Prime member will receive a month of Prime digital benefits, which includes Prime instant videos and Kindle Owners' Lending Library. If you're already a paid or free trial member of Prime when you register your device, you'll be able to seamlessly use your benefits without interruption or changes to your membership.
> ...


You should! I am a "family member" as well as "amazon Mom" Prime Member. So usually I get just the free shipping. I also had a free trial waaaaaaay back. And mine DID come with the automatic month of "real" prime. And I think it even auto cancels. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tinytoy said:


> Amazon:
> About the free month of Amazon Prime with Kindle Fire
> 
> Customers who have not used Prime instant videos over the past year will automatically be given a free month of Amazon Prime when they first activate their Kindle Fire. Eligible customers receiving free shipping benefits as an Amazon Mom, Amazon Student or as an invited guest of another Prime member will receive a month of Prime digital benefits, which includes Prime instant videos and Kindle Owners' Lending Library. If you're already a paid or free trial member of Prime when you register your device, you'll be able to seamlessly use your benefits without interruption or changes to your membership.
> ...


My reading of the offer is that you should, and StephanieJ's experience sounds like you should also get the full Prime. Let us know!

Betsy


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Update - I did receive a 30-day free trial of Prime when I registered the Fire, and it's not limited to digital benefits only. I am getting free 2-day shipping and the works.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OK... I am confused... IF I am logged in and try to get a book FREE with AMazon Prime and I have the free trial membership WHY doesn't it let me get the books free... SOME work... MOST won't... it is frustrating because my membership will be up and I won't even get to use it for books!


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OK... I am confused... IF I am logged in and try to get a book FREE with AMazon Prime and I have the free trial membership WHY doesn't it let me get the books free... SOME work... MOST won't... it is frustrating because my membership will be up and I won't even get to use it for books!


The Prime 'lending library' only lets you borrow one book per month.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And I'm not sure the Prime lending library part works with the 1 month trial. . . . .it might be you have to have a paid membership.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And I'm not sure the Prime lending library part works with the 1 month trial. . . . .it might be you have to have a paid membership.


I believe it does. I haven't actually gone through with it because I am not prepared to borrow a book now, but the "borrow for free" button is there when I select a Prime-eligible book on my Kindle. I do NOT see a borrow option when I am looking at the same book directly on Amazon's website though. Does anyone? I believe it's intended functionality that we can borrow from the device and won't see the option on the website. I also see the Prime badge when browsing eligible book listings in the store on the Kindle device.

Can someone without a Prime membership (free or paid) confirm that the "borrow" button does NOT appear whatsoever? And/or would someone with a trial Prime membership confirm that the button actually "works"?

Actually maybe I can just try it. There is a book I've been meaning to borrow anyway. I'll be back.

**UPDATE*** It works. I was just able to borrow "Catching Moondrops" with my 1 month free trial of Prime membership.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OK... I am confused... IF I am logged in and try to get a book FREE with AMazon Prime and I have the free trial membership WHY doesn't it let me get the books free... SOME work... MOST won't... it is frustrating because my membership will be up and I won't even get to use it for books!


Are you trying on Amazon.com or directly from your Kindle? You'll need to browse the eligible books and borrow directly from your Kindle, as instructed here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200757120_borrow?nodeId=200757120#borrow

There won't be a Borrow option on Amazon's website. (If you're getting books for free on Amazon's site it's because they're free for everyone and not necessarily in their lending library.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tinytoy said:


> I believe it does. I haven't actually gone through with it because I am not prepared to borrow a book now, but the "borrow for free" button is there when I select a Prime-eligible book on my Kindle. I do NOT see a borrow option when I am looking at the same book directly on Amazon's website though. Does anyone? I believe it's intended functionality that we can borrow from the device and won't see the option on the website. I also see the Prime badge when browsing eligible book listings in the store on the Kindle device.
> 
> Can someone without a Prime membership (free or paid) confirm that the "borrow" button does NOT appear whatsoever? And/or would someone with a trial Prime membership confirm that the button actually "works"?
> 
> ...


Ah! That's good to know! I wasn't sure as I've had prime for a while so am not in a 'trial' period.

But, yes, though a book on the page might show that it is prime eligible, you have to actually go through your kindle to borrow it. . .you can't just do it via the book page on your computer. The only option there is to actually buy it.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

tinytoy said:


> Are you trying on Amazon.com or directly from your Kindle? You'll need to browse the eligible books and borrow directly from your Kindle, as instructed here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200757120_borrow?nodeId=200757120#borrow
> 
> There won't be a Borrow option on Amazon's website. (If you're getting books for free on Amazon's site it's because they're free for everyone and not necessarily in their lending library.)


Also, if you are on a Fire make sure you are going through the "books" link on the top. There was a person on another board I frequent who couldn't get it to work and it turns out she was using the web browser rather than the book store on the Fire.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

tinytoy said:


> Are you trying on Amazon.com or directly from your Kindle? You'll need to browse the eligible books and borrow directly from your Kindle, as instructed here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200757120_borrow?nodeId=200757120#borrow
> 
> There won't be a Borrow option on Amazon's website. (If you're getting books for free on Amazon's site it's because they're free for everyone and not necessarily in their lending library.)


I just send the free sample chapter to my Kindle from the Amazon.com page, so I can see if it's something I want to use my monthly allotment for, and if it is, I can then borrow it from the Kindle.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I also keep an amazon wish list of Prime lending books, so that when the next borrowing opportunity arises I can look through my wishlist and decide which one to borrow.  The lending list does change from time to time, so be aware that just because it's lendable now doesn't mean it will still be lendable in a month or so.


----------

